# 2008 566 vs 2013 566



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

I just saw a new 566 at the lbs and like the color scheme much more than my 2008 566. I tried not to look to hard because I really don't need another bike but....has there been any changes to the frame design in the last few years? It did appear to have a different fork than my bike and the head set design is different but any thing else?


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Mostly just color changes.


----------

